# Ganglion Impar Block - coded in his operative



## Art111085 (Apr 28, 2010)

Please verify if billing is correct in your opinion.

1.	62311 CAUDAL EPIDURAL INJECTION – STEROID
2.	left ganglion impar block - 64999

This is the way the Dr. has it coded in his operative report.

Thank you!!!
Amber


----------



## rkmcoder (Apr 28, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

Yes, the procedure codes are correct.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

